
Lots of Animals Learn, but Smarter Isn’t Better - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/06/science/06dumb.html?_r=1&8dpc&oref=slogin
======
xirium
Dup. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=182322>

